# Boot decision - K2 or Ride, both fit but differently



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm in the game for new boots, exclusively freeride. Had the K2 Contour last year which I loved for their double boa on the fly adjustability i.e., possibility to tighten the boot for a run, open it loose for the chair. If thightened well, they are very responsive.

Been to my go-to shop to get a new K2 Contour. The guy gave me a Ride Cadence to try, just as a second option and now I'm torn which one to get. Having the K2 on the other foot, I could compare them directly. The Ride fits my foot as if it was designed for me, very snug, not the slightest heel lift even if it's loosely tightened. But it is slightly less stiff than the K2. But with the K2, I only get a comparable heel hold if I tighten them till the boas moan. 

Reading the description of the Ride Cadence at Ride, it says "high-end freestyle boot". Er... 
Reading both descriptions at evo they rate the the K2 Contour a tad _softer_ than the Ride Cadence, so the opposite to my impression having a boot of each simultaneously on one foot. Er... 

What's the better decision? Take the boot that _perfectly_ fits the foot/heel but not the riding style the manufacturer designed it for (whatever that means), or take the one with a tad less perfect foot/heel fit but is a bit stiffer? My line so far was the stiffer the better (i.e., K2 Contour), but... can't get the amount of heel hold of the Ride out of my head...
At the same time, I'm looking for more responsive bindings. Well, getting stiffer bindings but simultaneously choosing a less stiff boot, wouldn't that somehow result in nonsense?


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

I think you been riding long enough that your level of ability is more than enough to compensate & overcome any fractional limitations from one boot to another. I would go with the ones that fit like a glove as long as they meet the requirement for the stiffness you're looking for.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

if it fits, wear it
it it doesn't fit, don't wear it


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

ItchEtrigR said:


> I think you been riding long enough that your level of ability is more than enough to compensate & overcome any fractional limitations from one boot to another. I would go with the ones that fit like a glove as long as they meet the requirement for the stiffness you're looking for.


That...



legallyillegal said:


> if it fits, wear it
> it it doesn't fit, don't wear it


...and that.

And my understanding is that there really is not much of a difference between these boots in terms of stiffness.
Plus boot response comes much more from fit than from stiffness - you won't get much response out of the stiffest boot if your foot is moving inside the boot.
Finally, bindings and board make much of a difference in overall response of the setup. The benefit of stiffer boots is not so much response as it is stability (especially for people with weaker ankles).


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Neni I think you answered your own question. Get the boot that fits. Sounds like the Ride's fit better than the K2's. Ride also makes a quality boot from my experience. So does K2. So you have that going for you.

I also agree that you are an experienced enough rider that the difference in boot flex is not going to be an issue for you.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

additionally, I recall another thread where you spoke about thinking that foot pain/numbness was a normal part of riding... it's not. Or rather, it doesn't have to be. Plus all the stuff the other guys said.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

+1 to all above!  I'd really like to hear what you think when your feet stop hurting in boots. Mine hurt for the first few days of the season when the muscles need to build up again, then it's comfort season! :yahoo:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

You guys are great. Thanks for all the help!
Foot pain/cramps/numbness was _a lot_ better last season with the new K2 (one of the many reasons why last year was the best season I had so far), it was only still bad while hiking and at the end of the day, so I already thought, it's perfect. Ha, and now you guys come and tell me, it's completey unnecessary... that rises new expectations 

Tried the Cadence again today. They're really like gloves. Gonna get them with the first salary of the new job (the tight students years are over :yahoo and well, if it is necessary to get new ones every year cos they're done after one season, then be it. Hope, I'll find a pair in Anchorage as well, so I'd have new ones for '15 bit cheaper than the 400$ they cost over here :dizzy:

They just unpacked a batch of new bindings in the shop. The guy gave me one to try he thought could be something for me, since the ankle strap is lokated a bit higher than with other brands. I had the impression, that this reduced the amount of pressure on the wrist, while still holding the boot perfectly fine (less down-pressure, more back-pressure). Gonna try these K2 Company on snow soon. 
Very stoked


----------



## mcascone (Oct 6, 2013)

legallyillegal said:


> if it fits, wear it
> it it doesn't fit, don't wear it


I have a similar question but a slightly different way of putting it. 

I just ordered and tried on 9 different pairs of boots. I took notes and will be posting up my opinions, but for now I've got it down to the K2 Thraxis and the 32 Focus Boa. I really like both; the 32s are a tad stiffer probably due to thier being slightly taller, but the K2s are more comfortable, still plenty stiff enough without being steel casts, and and I am leaning towards them. I want to like the 32s more, but there are all these weird pressure points on my ankles and shins that get worse over the few minutes I'll walk around in them in. I don't have enough experience with new boots to judge whether it's the kind of thing that will mold to my foot and get better, or if it's the sort of thing that hurts during try-on and will not go away and keep bothering me on the mountain. 

My question is, is heat molding the 32 liners going to fix the pressure points? Or is it smarter and more obvious to go with the ones that start off more comfortable without any special heat forming? 

It seems obvious to go with the ones that feel better from the get-go. But the variable of heat molding makes the decision a little trickier. 

Thanks in advance for any insight.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

sounds like you should go with the k2's. most places i know require you to buy it before they will mold it, so what happens if the molding doesn't fix the issue...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have never been a fan of k2, the boots I got from them I used for 5 days and gave them away. Cheap make, not durable. Ride always looks and feels nice but have not tried them.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

itsn't Ride to K2 like Forum was to Burton?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Personally I love stiff boots too and I wouldn't settle for something lower than an 8/10 on the stiffness scale. Even then I'd be looking hard for a 9/10.
That said a super comfy fit is really the number 1 thing you should be looking for. If I were in your boots I would maybe try to find something stiffer with a good fit before settling for something you wont be super happy with. There must be some other boots at your local shop, or at least somewhere else.


----------



## mcascone (Oct 6, 2013)

freshy said:


> Personally I love stiff boots too and I wouldn't settle for something lower than an 8/10 on the stiffness scale. Even then I'd be looking hard for a 9/10.
> That said a super comfy fit is really the number 1 thing you should be looking for. If I were in your boots I would maybe try to find something stiffer with a good fit before settling for something you wont be super happy with. There must be some other boots at your local shop, or at least somewhere else.


I tried on an assload of boots and boiled it down to the 32 and the K2...see here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/96785-great-boot-battle-2013-9-pairs.html


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

I am actually curious about the K2/Ride too. There is a pair of K2s in my size in town which is rare. I have always been hesitant about BOA since a friend of mine managed to break two pairs of Vans with this system with not much difficultly. 

The K2 touch the end (good) heel hold seems to be good. But I do have a lot of space in the toebox. Does this matter much when riding if you heel is locked down?
I am in same predicament as OP although I have not been able to try the Ride, they sound according to the OP a snugger fit in the toes am I right OP?


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

So I JUST had the opportunity to try both boots at same time.

There is not a huge amount of difference. The Ride definitely are a little more snug in the toebox but not as snug as my Nikes (as comparison) They are a little fiddly to get into (new out of box anyway), the inner powerstrap is nice and thick, but also makes it more sticky when getting in and out.The inner is done up using the usual string pull often used in quick lace boots.

I found the heel hold in the K2 to be just that bit firmer using their Conda design, despite having some wiggle space in the toebox (but length ok) 
I decided to purchase the K2 and I will write another review once I have given them a good go on the mountain this season, see how they hold up their mould/hold/shape. 

The BOA systems are a little different but once done up they feel quite similar.
Bottom line. Get what you feel most comfortable in despite the tech. If you can't try them its a real gamble unless its a well known boot, but even then the sizes change from year to year.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Soggysnow said:


> I am actually curious about the K2/Ride too. There is a pair of K2s in my size in town which is rare. I have always been hesitant about BOA since a friend of mine managed to break two pairs of Vans with this system with not much difficultly.
> 
> The K2 touch the end (good) heel hold seems to be good. But I do have a lot of space in the toebox. Does this matter much when riding if you heel is locked down?
> I am in same predicament as OP although I have not been able to try the Ride, they sound according to the OP a snugger fit in the toes am I right OP?


I assume you tried the Contour? Yes, they have more volume around the wrist/toes than the Ride, that's why they open very wide and are very easy to enter (compared to the Ride and Burtons I tried), especially nice if one has a high arch: no sqeezing and hopping to put them on. I found the space in the toebox handy since it allows to move the toes e.g. on the lift to enhance circulation. Didn't had the impression that it was a disadvantage while riding.
The Ride are flatter/snugger. Don't know yet, if it's going to be an advantage/disadvantage. 

The Contours were my first BOA boots (inner/outer layer BOA), which I liked a lot for it's easy adjustability. Had no issues with breaking or tiring of the BOA and I tighten the boots hard. Going to give the upper/lower BOA a try this season, since the heel hold for my foot is better with the Ride even though I thought, the BOA of the inner boot was the nicest feature of the Contour. What a pity that tripple BOA does not exist for women's boots...


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

neni said:


> What a pity that tripple BOA does not exist for women's boots...


Yeah it was the contours.
And yes a triple would be awesome. There really is a huge hole in the market for boots for advanced riders as well as a really well fitting boot for problem ankles.


----------



## mcascone (Oct 6, 2013)

Soggysnow said:


> Yeah it was the contours.
> And yes a triple would be awesome. There really is a huge hole in the market for boots for advanced riders as well as a really well fitting boot for problem ankles.


Other than colors, what's preventing you from trying men's boots? I know women's boots typically have lower calves, but there's enough variation from brand to brand that you could find something... K2's in particular are pretty low.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

mcascone said:


> Other than colors, what's preventing you from trying men's boots? I know women's boots typically have lower calves, but there's enough variation from brand to brand that you could find something... K2's in particular are pretty low.



Uh I am a size 5 female boot. In Salomon I dont even fit their smallest size 4 (because their sizing is completely out of whack). In reg shoes I am a size 6US 36.5EU. Its difficult. Colors are the least of my concern, it could be frog green for all I care if it fit well and was stiff enough.
Womens boots tend to consider calves and heels BUT are not designed by women so still need a lot of work.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

mcascone said:


> Other than colors, what's preventing you from trying men's boots? I know women's boots typically have lower calves, but there's enough variation from brand to brand that you could find something... K2's in particular are pretty low.


Did try the Ride Insano to compare ot to the Ride Cadence, but for the reasons you mention, already walking with them was painful for the calves. Was told that women's boots not only have a lower bootleg but also different design of the hind upper rim to consider this lower calve thing. Seems, that in this case, "women's specific design" is not only a marketing slogan. At least for my calves.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

SO i have been riding the K2 Contours for a few weeks now and I am happy with them. My friend who is a speed demon commented on how much faster I am since last season (i have only been up 4 times of only a few laps at a time, severely unfit this year) so that was pleasing. And i agree!

One thing I will say about them though, if you have a high arch these may not be the boots for you unless you dont do them up super tight. Where the boa runs is right on top of my arch bone on the top of my foot. My right one is more pronounced than my left, its a fine line with getting them nice and firm or being a bit uncomfortable.The strange inner system does work very well in keeping that heel nice and snug in the boot.










Also the liner is a top liner for a snowboard boot of the shelf. I have had a pretty good look at it and the foam on the inside is nice and firm unlike my Nikes so they have kept their shape thus far. There also seems to be a little bit of hold coming from the shell too, not sure if that is by chance from the way the boa system attaches but its a nice bonus either way.










Looking forward to a great season and I think these can go on my definitive narrow/heel hold list!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

You can slide that Conda thing up and down.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

Yes indeed you can


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm getting a pressure point on the top of my right instep too. I think I'm going to try adding material to the j-bars so I don't have to clamp the conda down so tight to stop the heel lift.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> I'm getting a pressure point on the top of my right instep too. I think I'm going to try adding material to the j-bars so I don't have to clamp the conda down so tight to stop the heel lift.


Deacon, have you tried moving the conda up or down (i have not as I am really happy with the heel hold and that is my number 1.) If i dont crank it too much its good, just takes me a couple of goes to get it right. Maybe you could take some of the bulk away from your foot by moving it up?


----------



## Jem (Jan 23, 2012)

This is all very interesting. I too am torn between these 2 boots. 
Neni - curious which ones you ended up going with and how you liked them?
Soggysnow - thanks for the followup review, that was helpful.

I have the Cadence now and I've loved them, but I'm getting a lot of heel lift. I was sized incorrectly and have 1/2 size too large. I didn't notice anything last season, but it seems they've stretched out. Tried some j bars, but it's not helping. I was going to just get the Cadence again in the correct size, but then saw the Contours. Tried them on and they feel so comfortable, but I still feel a slight amount of heel lift. Which surprises me. With the Conda, I thought it would be really helpful for me. I also have more wiggle room in the toe area, which I don't know if that's a problem while riding? I do have issues with having a wider foot and after wearing the Rides for a little bit around the house, I did notice my toes starting to lose circulation, so if it doesn't affect riding, the Contour might be better in that respect. I really liked the stiffness of the Cadence. I feel like the Cadence was stiffer than the Contours, but I think they're only 1 level difference, so I'm less concerned about that. I was also unsure of going from the double BOA on the ride to the BOA & BOA Conda on the K2. I would love it if they could have a 3rd BOA for the lower outside of the boot to help tighten that area as well.

Have you come up with any tricks to help tighten up the heel area on the Contours? Maybe there's an adjustment I can make to get less heel lift.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi Jem

I got the Cadence and am very happy with them. Actually, I was quite happy already with the double Boa of the Contour, but the system of the Cadence works even better. For my feet, the Cadence fits better, snug around the ankle, I don’t have to tighten them hard to get good heel hold. The Contour on the other hand felt pretty loise arind the ankle; had to tighten them pretty hard to prevent heel drag...

Actually, I ride the Ride with the inner boot super loose (everything ekse will stop curculation and nae cold numb feet) and I prevent heel drag only by tightening upper and lower outer boot. It's really the boot that is most comfortable and least painful in 20y riding. 
I much prefer the Ride upper/lower Boa over the K2 inner/outer Boa system cos I have less circulation problem with this system. I like my boots pretty stiff around the boot leg. With the Ride system, it's possible to have them tight around the leg but loose around the foot. With the K2 system on the other hand, I squeezed my foot if I wanted to have this snug feel around the leg. 
Over all, both boots feeltvabout equally stiff. The K2 got pretty mellow after 40days. The Ride has now 25days and still feels not broken, gonna see how it is at the end of the season. But if, it will be the Cadence again .


----------

